# need help!!



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

guys i know ive been inactive for like..EVER.. but i wanted to say something..
ive just brought home three mice.. all does. put them in with my two lasting does.. and they all seem fine.. now heres the problem.. one is pregnant.. and looks like she will pop by next week?.. this is my first mouse litter.. so was woundering do i keep her with the other 4?..even know shes only just met the my two.. or do i take her away?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I'd take her away, give her her own nesting tank  that way you don't have to worry if any of the others are "baby eaters" and so on.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

because of the short time they have been together i would seperate her to give birth in peace


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

she is now alone to have her babies.. CANT WAIT!!!!....


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Good luck!


----------

